# 1st snowfall-boston/northeast.



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Step right up & place your bets good people, im going to bet december 20th, 2-4 inches.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

first week of december.
i have no crystal ball sorry i cant narrow it down.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

feb 14th......


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

iceyman;606319 said:


> feb 14th......


??????????the winter is more than half over by then!!!


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

second week in december lets say the 12th 2:07 a.m first flurries...icey man i hope it doesnt take that long to snow 


________________________________-
2003 GMC sierra 2500hd with 2007 fisher 8' MMII and dual flowmaster super 40s


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm going to say last week of november, even though i wish it would be sooner


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

i am guess the first week of dec. i am hoping that this november is not a mild one like the farmers is perdicting. we need the ground the freeze up so any snow that comes sticks.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dec 7th...plowable event for all! 3-6:waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

For you guys I think you need it by Nov. 1st,for me Mar 31st would be good.


----------



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

if it is just a trace i would say November the 6th.
1st snow storm will be 7" of nice powder on November 19th.
by the way, i am going to get the plow next week in preparation for our first plowable snow storm. I just hope for a fun and profitable season for all of us.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

12/27/08 -- 4 to 6 .


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im gonna say i hope it hits for all of us just as were ready to handle it, and hope we get as much as we can handle it while being professional, and getting it donepayuppayuppayup


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

aw man, i'd kill myself if snow came that late haha

goodluck with the season though guys!


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

end of november early december not ready yet


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

second week in November 5" nice powder...


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

too early .. need atleast 2 weeks after that
not ready yet still have contracts to get signed


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

no worries its just wishful thinking.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i wouldnt mind it if i had about 10 more contracts
lol
and my leaves wont be all done by then either 
see you around town


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

between the 18th and 22nd of Nov


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Its cooling down big time here south of red sox, dropping into the 30s every night. We have 6 weeks of ag work to button up & then we start to worship the snow gods! pumpkin:


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

im gonna say the first week of november the way were going lol. Glad to be back guys its been a while had some issuses. I might need some help down in SouthEastern CT If anyone could possibly give me a hand i would greatly apperciate Ill throw some cash ur way.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

According to Accuweather last night, They are calling for a trace to 3" for northern NH, northern VT and central to northern ME for this Tuesday & Wednesday. Also in the super exrended for my area, calling for a chance of rain/snow showers Halloween morning!!! http://www.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&article=1


----------



## F250 Boss v (Feb 1, 2008)

They're calling for 1" to 2" in parts of Central New York State late Tues. into Wed. morning, 10/21-22/08.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm putting my money on December 12th, 4-8 inches.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

I am going to go with NOV 18, 2008 nice 4 incher, but I think we may be spreading salt sooner than that


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

Second week of december, 3-6. Sanding before, Id say week after thanksgiving first sanding/salting


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i think im getting rain turning to snow flurries tomorrow with no accumlation.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Im still betting on december 20th, we will be ready anytime after thanksgiving if mother nature sees fit to start early!


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

First Week In December, 3-5 in. But I'm thinkin maybe some sleet around thanksgiving. I think we had that the past two years. Im almost ready to go, just need to put the plow back together lol.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

http://www.mobileaudioguy.com/prochatrooms/index.php

come here and signup its a plowing chat we all hang out in.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;628858 said:


> http://www.mobileaudioguy.com/prochatrooms/index.php
> 
> come here and signup its a plowing chat we all hang out in.


Dont click this its spam!:realmad:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

your a di*k tls lol


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

The evening of November 24, rain changing to snow...1-2 inches.... get it before it melts.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanksgiving will be the 1st snow fall in Boston, Maybe


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

At this point i wouldnt be suprised by some snow before dec1 but i hope not since i have a full week of cleanups scheduled for thanksgiving week already


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Get those leaves up*

I heard there is a lot of rain coming this week. Get those rain coats out. ussmileyflag


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We hit 71 degrees here yesterday but the party is over! November is going to show up this week with high temps in the 30s.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

says snowflurries on tuesday and nice and cold this week for cleanups!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

We got the cold going on for sure, 16 degrees last night & tonight, 20s tomorrow. The beast is near!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

FordFisherman;630974 said:


> The evening of November 24, rain changing to snow...1-2 inches.... get it before it melts.


I'm gonna quit plowing and become a weatherman if this prediction holds...Looks pretty good at this point. We'll see...


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

December 18-19 4-8", thinking its gonna start of powdery and end a slushy mess..


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Plowable snowfall 12 20 08 as i said from the get go. If im correct you can all send a dollar to the imus ranch for kids with cancer.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like theres going to be 1-2 inches tommorow ( dec 6 )


----------



## PlowingRedneck (Nov 26, 2007)

Looking good for tommorow plow is not on  gonna have to look for a contractor in south eastern CT anyone?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks to be an inch or less for us, changing over to rain. I don't see us getting anything billable out of this?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

lawn king;664810 said:


> It looks to be an inch or less for us, changing over to rain. I don't see us getting anything billable out of this?


looks like the same for me but we'll see how it plays out


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Ripped off again for us in the north east


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

tls22;606407 said:


> Dec 7th...plowable event for all! 3-6:waving:


We will see eh but not holding my breath and the plow ain't on.


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

ended up amounting to nothing didnt even need to put the plow on :/


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

most bs storm lol i got all excited for nothing


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

ColliganLands;665940 said:


> most bs storm lol i got all excited for nothing


get used to it lol

this is about the most plowing anyone in southeast MA did today lol


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

It ~almost~ looked plowable this morning. But I didn't end up mounting the plow. Bust.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Next week is again looking warm with rain? It's looking like december is not going to be a blockbuster.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Luppy;664990 said:


> We will see eh but not holding my breath and the plow ain't on.


I was close!:waving:


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tls22;671680 said:


> I was close!:waving:


i think my prediction will be right on for us......see post # 3


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

iceyman;606319 said:


> feb 14th......


lmao...sad but true!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

You Jersey guys are more than welcome in our thread, but please leave your sh**ty weather down there.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Same old story around her'e. When it's cold the skys are clear as a bell, when it's warm we get rain?


----------



## Weatherwizard (Oct 17, 2008)

Central CT January 9th for the first 4"+ snowfall


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

It looks like the real deal coming our way, thursday night into friday? payup


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

snowing right now here
supposed to be 2-4" tonight and then again thursday-friday


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Raining down the cape. Come on cold...come snow us in.


----------



## Weatherwizard (Oct 17, 2008)

*Forecast through sunday*

there will be 3 storms affecting New England this week. Unfortunately for us here in Southern New England, specifically Connecticut (below elevation), it is not very likely we will see snow, at least for the first 2 storms:

STORM #1: The problem is the storm track. Although a cold front came through this morning (Tuesday), and dusted the ground in Central Connecticut, the ridge off the southeast coast remains a factor in our precipitation types, and developing storm tracks. This ridge refuses to buckle, and the fronts are having a hard time pushing through. While it is 25 degrees this morning in Erie,PA, it remains in the 50s in the greater Philadelphia area. The cold air will have trouble penetrating the ridge, and with a warm layer of air just to our south here in Connecticut, precipitation may begin as snow tonight, and accumulate an inch or so, but will be followed by mixed precipitation, as the southerly flow interacts at higher levels of the atmosphere, and dendrite snow growth, will no longer be possible, and the eventuality for most in CT, an eventual changeover to plain rain is likely. QPF's are not great with this storm anyway.

STORM #2:

We again will have a storm track, that is not favorable on Thursday Night and Friday for any significant snowfall in CT. The ridge in the southeast continues to be a player, shoving the storm track to our northwest and the solution, although may be colder, the air aloft, at the critical snow growth levels will not be condusive to snow growth, but rather another mixed back of precipitation. Snow accumulations will once again be limited to the usual suspect areas (high elevations), and even there, a mix is likely. For those in Massachusetts, a different solution is likely, favoring potentially some accumulating snow from both of these systems.

STORM #3:

This will be the best chance for snow in Connecticut. Storm #2 will reinforce the cold artic air, and a missing key component in the first 2 systems, will begin to emerge as a player in storm 3, as the southern ridge is pushed a bit to the east. That key player will be an arctic high to the north, that can act to keep the cold air in place. The timing of this system will be critical. It looks like the initial system will take a similar path of the first 2, but the difference here is the arctic high , now in place to our north will block the path of the initial system on Sunday, setting the stage for a transfer of energy to the mid atlantic coast, just south of NJ. This cyclogenesis, at this time is with good confidence, but what is not at a high level of confidence right now, is the impact it will have on the big cities, such as Philadelphia, New York, and Boston. Once the cyclogenesis takes place, there is a conflict of when this storm will "bomb out", which it is most certain to do. It looks right now that this will take place at, or north of Connecticut. If that turns out to be the case, mixed precipitation, will change over to snow as the storm gets its act together, and there would be a period of accumulating snow, but by no means a big storm. That is the favored scenerio at the moment, but certainly a low confidence solution. The other scenerio is for this storm to bomb out sooner, and produce a big snow maker for points NYC and north, with no risk of a changeover, as the storm passes very close to the "benchmark" (40/70), and delivers a sizeable storm to Connecticut. The verdict is inconclusive at this time, but if I had to present odds on what will happen based on what I see right now this is what I'd paint for CT (with little confidence at the moment)

Southeast coast 1-2"

Elsewhere 2-4"

If the storm gets it's act together earlier:

4-8"

We have to watch how all the players come into the mix, and the closer to the forecast period (Sunday/Monday) the more confidence will be placed in the forecast.

I will have more thoughts on this as we approach the weekend.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Heavy snow starting friday is the word around the campfire!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Big time snow on the way for us! Ten plus inches friday 12 19 08, i was damn close on my call of 12 20!


----------



## StonewallFarms (Aug 26, 2007)

lawn king, i'll split the pot with you i had 18-19 and you had 19-20... lets just hope the weather guys dont screw up this one... anyone know the deal for sunday.. they are sayign a changeover but i looked at the temps and im doubting it?


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Sunday looks to be rain for us on the south shore.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Lawn king where did you hear 10+? Just saw 2-4 for Randolph
tomorrow. Either way it's plowable but curious where you saw
that forecast. payup


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

WHDH is saying 6-10 http://www1.whdh.com/weather/


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

everyones saying 6-10 now with some isolated 12+ also possible 1-3 on saturday and then a potential nor'eater for sunday


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Luppy;681473 said:
 

> Lawn king where did you hear 10+? Just saw 2-4 for Randolph
> tomorrow. Either way it's plowable but curious where you saw
> that forecast. payup


Last nights weather forecast, wbz 4.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

meteomadness.accuweather.com


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

...we shall see...


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

well 22 news in west springield is forecasting "Chance of AM Drizzle then
Mostly Cloudy, Mild"


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cjasonbr;681718 said:


> well 22 news in west springield is forecasting "Chance of AM Drizzle then
> Mostly Cloudy, Mild"


i hope that was last fridays forecast...


----------



## rick74 (Jan 18, 2007)

This is what 22 news is saying on their website now. Snow Totals: A general 6-12" (average of 9") for most looks likely. A bit less is possible in the typically shadowed lower elevations of the central and upper valley where 5-10" is a better fit for your range.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

06HD BOSS;681721 said:


> i hope that was last fridays forecast...


actually upon further inspection the forecast is dated 11/7. 

I bet it's still wrong.....


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Pete Bouchard just said it will be fluffy stuff.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

The beast is near! Be careful out there people, this looks to be a hum dinger for us, payup


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

lawn king;682607 said:


> The beast is near! this looks to be a hum dinger for us, payup


It's about time eh? Have fun & be careful folks!


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Christ in the foothills!! That was a feirce storm. Anyone know how many inches fell in the braintree area?


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

lawn king;684395 said:
 

> Christ in the foothills!! That was a feirce storm. Anyone know how many inches fell in the braintree area?


LOL. Don't know but I'm betting 15+ fell, although much
of it has settled. It just doesn't want to quit. Still coming
down here in Randolph.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

still coming down here too
tomorrow should be very interesting


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello luppy, big kahuana huh? Im gonna head out in the morning for a scrape & treatment and that should close the books on this one. Still hoping my machine will get called out for site work?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

its going to snow again tomorrow through afternoon and then changing to rain


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Hi Lawn King. Yes we definitely got hit large for this first
plowable event.

That's all we need is more snow then rain on top of it all.
Gonna be like cement.


----------

